# Renouvellement agréement



## Vévé (5 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour hier j'ai reçu un mail du RPE pour nous informer que dorénavant une formation de notre choix sera obligatoire pour le renouvellement d'agréement j'ai Lu leur document joint et il est surligné seulement pour le 1 et renouvellent moi cela va faire 20 ans que que suis agrée et on m'a jamais rien demandé que la formation basique de 80 h pour les anciennes formules d'agréements de plus c'est formations se passent obligatoirement les samedi journée... Lol et ne sont pas renumeré bien sûr pouvez m'eclairer une peu sur ce qui est vraiment obligatoire et ce que ne l'ai pas merci beaucouo


----------



## liline17 (5 Octobre 2022)

Envoie un mail à la PMI pour avoir une réponse écrite et fiable. 
En cas de soucis, tu pourras leur montrer leur réponse


----------



## mamytata (5 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour,

Je viens de faire mon renouvellement et aucune obligation de formation. Je n'en ai plus fait depuis la covid et tout va bien , j'ai été renouvelé.

Les formations (hors formation obligatoire du début) ne sont nullement obligatoires mais encouragées pour mieux se former à notre métier.


----------



## kikine (5 Octobre 2022)

oui c'est seulement pour le 1er renouvellement


----------



## Titine15 (5 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour
C'est seulement pour le 1er renouvellement si je ne me trompe pas.
Bonne journée


----------



## assmatzam (5 Octobre 2022)

Les formations que proposent le RPE sont généralement proposés par Iperia et sont indemnisées 

Je refais celle sur le secourisme justement ce mois ci
2 samedis le 15 et 22 octobre 
Je serai indemnisée car réalisées or accueil sur mon temps libre 
Je n'ai plus les chiffres exactes mais même le carburant et le repas est remboursé 
J'ai fourni un Rib


----------



## Griselda (5 Octobre 2022)

Oui, c'est exactement ce qu'à écrit ton RPE: obligatoire seulement pour le 1er renouvellement.

Perso je suis très friande des formations continues qui me permettent d'apprendre des choses qui m'aident à prendre du recul sur certaines situations, trouver quelques fois d'autres solutions aux difficultés rencontrées.

Je pense que s'il ne faudrait faire qu'une seule formation la SST (ou PSC1) est un incontournable car c'est le meilleur moyen de limiter les affres de la panique. Parce que nous exerçons un métier seul chez nous et donc ne pouvons compter que sur nous en cas de pépin. Parce que cette formation n'est pas seulement utile dans notre travail mais aussi dans notre vie personnelle.

Les formations continues sont en général chapeautées par Ipéria mais les organismes de formations peuvent être multiple (Gretta, APEC, Les petits Sages etc...).

Il est possible de se former en temps d'accueil: on est alors payé sur la base du salaire que nous aurions eut avec tous nos contrats le jour de cette formation; c'est le fond de formation qui nous paie à la place de nos PE (comme tous salariés) car c'est ce qui permet à nos employeurs de pouvoir payer un remplaçant. 

Si fréquemment les formations sont proposées le samedi c'est uniquement parce qu'il faut minimum 6 personnes pour ouvrir une session et que la très grande majorité des AMs qui veulent partir en formation veulent que ce soit le samedi.

Donc pour celles qui voudraient en faire en semaine (durant leur temps d'accueil) la solution est 
- demander à leur RPE (RAM) qu'un sondage soit fait pour voir si d'autres AMs voudraient aussi ce choix (au moins 5 autres!) ET y répondre soi même
- se connecter à Iperia pour voir où d'autres sessions sont proposées en semaine (sachant que nos frais kilometriques sont remboursés)

Il est possible de se former le samedi ou le soir, hors temps d'accueil, dans ce cas l'allocation de formation est forfaitaire ( 4.58€ net/h: oui c'est scandaleux!). Cette allocation vient donc s'ajouter à nos revenus habituels, et non à la place, puisque nous n'avons pas été absentes, au contraire. La principale raison pour laquelle la majorité des AMs continuent de vouloir exclusivement être formées le samedi et non durant leur temps de travail (malgré que ce temps de formation n'est pas très bien payé!) c'est pour être libres de pouvoir le faire sans imposer-négocier à tous leurs PE de devoir les remplacer, car nous savons que c'est souvent très compliqué de se faire remplacer.

Dans les 2 cas l'AM a ses frais kilometriques de remboursés ainsi qu'un forfait repas.

A présent il y a aussi une autre option qui prends de l'ampleur: la formation en distanciel. 
Elle a l'avantage d'être faite en autonomie (pendant la sieste commune des petits par exemple), sans imposer l'indispo de l'AM donc, mais sans empiéter sur le temps libre de l'AM non plus et elle est alors rémunérée en plus quand même (mais à quel taux? Je ne sais pas...). C'est gagnant gagnant. Le seul hic du système c'est peut être le manque d'échange vrai avec des collègues, un formateur? Pour le SST je pense qu'il manquerait aussi la pratique en vrai et corrigée par le formateur?

Voilà, si jamais tu as envie de tenter l'aventure tu as des infos  
Mais non rien ne t'y oblige...


----------



## pommedamour26 (5 Octobre 2022)

Moi pareil j'ai été renouvelé en mai et pas de formation à faire sauf si j'en ai envi et besoin évidemment


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (5 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour

Les formations sont prises en charge, dès acceptation des dossiers, avec l'aide d'un parent facilitateur, soit par présentiel (comme le recyclage sst que mentionne Assmatzam), soit par distAnciel.

Ce n'est pas  à la pmi qu'il faut s'adresser, mais au Conseil Départemental. 

Les puers, les Rpe sont très souvent complétement à la ramasse là dessus, et pour beaucoup d'autres sujets, par manque de : FORMATION, et D'IINFORMATIONS.

Mais, comme le dise toutes les autres intervenantes, aucune obligation de formation, sauf pour les nouvelles diplômées.
Mais, je pense qu'un beau jour celà va le devenir, encore va t-il falloir mettre en place des formations diplômantes OU/ET valorisantes.

Et surtout intéressantes. Ce qui pour le moment n'est pas toujours le cas.


----------



## Griselda (5 Octobre 2022)

J'ajoute que j'ai déjà rencontré des AM, des "anciennes", comme moi, qui n'avaient jamais fait de formation continue depuis 20 ans.
A la question: pourquoi une formation, la réponse était: parce que la PMI m'a dit que je devais en faire. Sinon je ne serais pas là. En creusant un peu on se rends compte que la PMI a joué sur les mots en laissant entendre que ça pourrait remettre en cause le renouvellement alors que ça n'a jamais été le cas SAUF pour le 1er renouvellement. Mais à la fin de la formation, à chaque fois, l'AM en question me dit combien elle regrette de n'être pas venue plus tôt car elle a beaucoup aimé et est certaine que ça lui servira dans sa pratique. En bref, je me dis surtout qu'il est dommage de devoir forcer la main...


----------



## kikine (5 Octobre 2022)

ben moi j'y ai échappé de justesse
car a mon dernier renouvellement (considéré comme le 1er par ma nouvelle pmi bref...) la loi est passée juste après avoir reçu mon attestation de renouvellement 
tant mieux car de toute façon je ne l'aurais pas fait


----------

